# HDR at the Cemetery



## vipgraphx (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello I just joined the forum and posted my first post in the intros. I thought I would post this picture here in the HDR portion of the forum for some CC.

Thanks





JESUS copy by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




jesus statue copy by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 1, 2011)

it's pretty over the top, but I guess if looking like an airbrush painting is what you were going for, then mission accomplished.  

Also, I meant that with much less snark than it probably sounded like.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 1, 2011)

No worries not offense taken. I was actually going for the is it painted or not, it looks like a photo but looks like it has been airbrushed or painted. So yeah exactly that. I wanted a dramatic feeling to be felt when looking at it. The photo by itself is good but this brings it to life.

Thanks!


----------



## JRE313 (Dec 1, 2011)

What effects did you use? Are you using topaz adjust?? if so then what filters?


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 2, 2011)

I use photomatix, nik color effex and photoshop CS5

Do my hdr processing in photomatix then I adjust any colors in CS5  using vibrance map and selective color map. then I use color efex and add bleach bypass filter that I have custom settings that I use and then add a layer and use a glamour glow with opacity set to what ever I like at the time (sometimes I do not use this step).  Then I bring it into photoshop again and change opacity on that layer to what ever looks best at the time I am processing it. Done. Nik color efex can so much for your images. there are so many filters and ways to adjust them and layer them, its crazy. Highly recommend this program


----------



## Bynx (Dec 2, 2011)

Excellent job. Its not over the top to me but exactly what I like. I like to think of the photo as the first step in the process. Well done.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Photoman74 (Dec 2, 2011)

I would have liked to seen the org. to understand the work you completed very well more so.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry I deleted the files. I take so many photos and I shoot in RAW that they take up so much room on my HD. I am going to purchase an external HD so I can always keep the originals on file along with the final processed image.


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 3, 2011)

great HDR work,


----------



## tevo (Dec 3, 2011)

You've got some pretty serious haloing going on, and this looks more like graphic art then photography.. still a good image though!


----------



## ann (Dec 4, 2011)

You deleted files from an image your working with???????????

Now what happens when you decided you want to start over with a new concept same files?


----------



## 889Media (Dec 4, 2011)

As "tevo" said: you got a lot of halo going on in your HDRs. This is not a problem in this shot, as halos could actually work ok together with JC and this type of things. BUT...I saw your introduction thread(s), and in that photo the halo is more of a problem. You say you use Photomatix, as many others do. Have you ever tried Photoengine by Oloneo? I found it to work faster than Photomatix, and so far it seams that the halos do not break out as easy.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 4, 2011)

tevo said:


> You've got some pretty serious haloing going on, and this looks more like graphic art then photography.. still a good image though!



Usually once I get the image to my liking and i know i am going to keep it. I have no use for the original as since I shoot in RAW for this type of work it takes alot of storage space. I may consider keeping the og photos once I get a back up external HD.....


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 5, 2011)

889Media said:


> As "tevo" said: you got a lot of halo going on in your HDRs. This is not a problem in this shot, as halos could actually work ok together with JC and this type of things. BUT...I saw your introduction thread(s), and in that photo the halo is more of a problem. You say you use Photomatix, as many others do. Have you ever tried Photoengine by Oloneo? I found it to work faster than Photomatix, and so far it seams that the halos do not break out as easy.



No I have not...I am still learning this photomatix and I am sure with more practice I will be able to figure it out. I need to take more time after its done and perhaps in photoshop use one of the og photos as a layer and create a mask for the edges or use the erase tool to take out the halo-ing. I have a new photo I did today that I did that to and it actually worked pretty good. I will take a look at that program you mentioned. It seems like the halo effect is usually in sky areas around trees or bushes....maybe because of the light coming through ehh I dunno :er:


----------



## kousPhoto (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing..love, love, love it.


----------



## ImFX (Jan 4, 2012)

Thumbs up


----------

